# Deploying WebObjects 5 apps on Linux



## msenefsky (May 24, 2001)

Hi all...

I was recently told by Apple that I could deploy Java apps, that I created using WO5, on a Linux server as long as the following criteria were met:

1) Yes, provided you've installed a J2SE 1.3 VM. 
2) Yes, if you have a JDBC driver for it.

Has anyone done anything like this yet?

I want to use a MySQL Db and deploy the application on Red Hat.
#1 was no problem.
I'm currently looking for a good JDBC driver for MySQL.


Thanks for any insight / experience you can provide. 8^)


----------



## rharder (May 25, 2001)

I think the mySQL web site has JDBC drivers. 

http://www.mysql.com/downloads/api-jdbc.html

-Rob


----------

